# 1980 Diamond Back Long Pro



## nycet3 (Aug 15, 2016)

Found this all-original survivor while on vacation last week.
This bike is in amazing original condition. Missing a pedal dust cap, a crank arm dust cap and the rear DC 890 setup. (Also missing DB pads, though I'm not certain pads came with the bike.)
I broke it down. Cleaned every steel part in an ultrasonic tank. Lubricated everything and have begun reassembly.
As found:



 

Cleaned up:


 
Dual dropout forks:


----------



## thebigorangecat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks a lot like the DB I had as a kid. Probably still have it if it hadn't been stolen


----------



## pkh1974 (Sep 11, 2016)

That's awesome!   I gotta find one someday.  I keep snakes as a hobby so a diamondback would fit well into my collection.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 11, 2016)

Great bike,excellent  job cleaning it up.Dual dropouts too,very cool.


----------

